# Need to sell Colt MKIV Series 80 45acp



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello fellow uwn friends. I'm needing to pay off a few bills so some of my collection is on the market. Here is my nice .45. with a description of ammo, components, and accessories. It has Pachmyer grips, Wilson Combat sights, and has had a trigger job. I am selling all of my .45 items, this is a package deal only. The pistol comes with 450 rounds of factory ammo. 800 rounds of reloaded ammo. RCBS carbide reloading dies. Approximately 250 230-grain lead round nose bullets. Approximately 300 200-grain lead semi wad cutter bullets. 8 magazines. Allen soft case. Bianchi #19 and Davis #4532 liberty leather holsters. Hundreds of brass. This is a fantastic deal if your looking to get into a 1911. It is made by the Colt, the best and classic manufacturer of 1911s.Thanks guys.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool! Is this a bid or do you have a price in mind?


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

Ooops, I quickly posted the add during my break and completely forgot that a price was not attached. I think $850 is a swingin' deal for all of that.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

:shock: That's a BeaverDam good deal! Wish I had the money... could help us both out!


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

Give me a call with questions or offers, 801-520-6158. Thanks


----------



## BeaverDam (Mar 29, 2017)

Sold! Thanks everybody.


----------

